# All Slavic languages: going to the ENT



## Encolpius

I hope this is not a very difficult question. 
I am interested in the *abbreviation *ENT in Slavic languages and if you use the abbreviation in common speech.  
English say I'm going to the ENT tomorrow. ENT = ear-nose-throat specialist

*Czech*: ORL, Zítra jdu na ORL. [zítra tomorrow jdu I am going ORL ENT]
*Slovak*: ORL, Zajtra idem na ORL.


So, please, the abbreviation! Thanks.


----------



## Duya

*BCS*: ORL ...


----------



## Encolpius

Duya said:


> *BCS*: ORL ...



So, you say: Sutra idem na ORL. (?)


----------



## Duya

_Kod ORL_, usually. Or, _kod doktora za uho-grlo-nos_ (but never *_UGN_).


----------



## Jeki

Ili: idem kod otorinolaringologa, ako uspete da izgovorite.


----------



## Kartof

Bulgarian:* уши, нос, гърло (УНГ)

Утре отивам на уши, нос, гърло.
*


----------



## Encolpius

have you heard or said only УНГ in spoken Bulgarian like: Утре отивам на УНГ?


----------



## Kartof

I asked my parents (both in the medical profession) and yes, you can say УНГ.


----------



## Thomas1

I don't have much experience in this field, but I've never heard any equivalent abbreviation in Polish. What I have heard is 'laryngolog', which is what we usually use instead of the more technical 'otolaryngolog'.

The translation of the sample sentence wouldn't contain any abbreviation:
I'm going to the ENT tomorrow. -- Jutro idę do laryngologa.

PS: I've looked it up in some dictionaries and none gives any abbreviation, only the terms I mentioned above, plus one more 'otorynolaryngolog'.


----------

